# Tuhon Leo Gaje Seminar toronto */24 &24th



## warder (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the pleasure of attending a seminar joint taught by Leo Gaje teaching Pekiti tirsia knife, and Guru Jun DeLeon teaching advanced double baston. Ive been fortunate enough to be able to train with Guru Jun on 2 occasions so far, but this is my first experience training under Tuhon Gaje. I think it will be pretty rough 2 days, and thats what Im looking forward to. 
Ill post reviews when im back stateside Monday.
Here is the PDF flyer for the seminar for anyone interested.

http://www.kalideleon.com/jointseminar.pdf

Fred Warder


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

How was it?


----------



## warder (Sep 5, 2003)

Great seminar. Very Impresssive men. We did 3 sessions per day with Tuhon Gaje, and two per day with Guru Jun. Tuhon did alot of pakal double knife. He spent one session completly on footwork. He also spent his last 3 hours showing us more of a demonstartion on dumog. Very impressive, and Guru Jun concentrated on Double baston. He usually starts all his seminars with very basic sinwallii and moves on to more advanced stuff. His sessions were vere intense. It was a great weekend, andalot of good people. If you have never had a achance too train with either of these two men i cant reccomend it enough.
fred warder


----------

